# Enjoy your new forum



## Mont

I am an old school tent camper, but enjoy my Weekend Warrior too. This forum has been requested quite a few times, and I felt like it was time to put it on the map.


----------



## reeltimer

cool


----------



## dbarham

I love camping I miss the motocross racing days!!


----------



## jason101

Ask and we shall receive. Thanks Mont.


----------



## seabo

nice!! in the process of replaceing a rubber roof trying to get ready for this summer. dang all the screws...... ftr, ppl rv in htown rocks!


----------



## Ducatibilt

Cool, thanks for the forum Mont!

Here's a pic of mine. Loving the toy hauler, gets used almost every other weekend, taking my son to his RC races, hauling my bike around, or camping with the kayaks. Just throw it all in the garage and go.


----------



## atcNick

You read my mind bro!! 2cool is by far my favorite forum! Thanks Mont!


----------



## lx22f/c

Wow just found this. Thanks Mont


----------



## alvinslash

thank you mont


----------



## TomCat

I love camping and dutch oven cooking. 
I'll be keeping an eye on this forum.
Thanks you Sr. Weeks


----------



## wisslbritches

Wow. I just happened on this forum and noticed it just went up. 
This time of year we get out as often as possible. If not with the caravan, I'm in my hammock or tent with our Scout Troop.This spring we've been focusing on kayaking. We'll be at the San Marcos River this weekend.


----------



## sweenyite

Just found this new forum today! Awesome! Anybody else like cast iron dutch oven cooking?


----------



## sweenyite

TomCat said:


> I love camping and dutch oven cooking.
> I'll be keeping an eye on this forum.
> Thanks you Sr. Weeks


 oooops, missed your post


----------



## sweenyite

*My little setup*









2008 Starwood 33'
2006 F-350 Lariat FX4


----------



## Law Dog

2Cool, thanks for the forum Mont!!


----------



## rkm

Thanks for adding this forum Mont. I enjoy this site and have learned a lot about fishing and gotten some good advice. We just recently purchased our first camper, so I look forward to reading this forum.


----------



## dmwz71

Wow!! I just stumbled upon this forum tonight. What a great idea!! I've been so busy running from TTMB to Vehicles for sale to Hunting stuff for sale, I just haven't seen it until now. Thanks for adding it..............


----------



## milagro

*Forum*

Thanks a bunch, Mont!! Several months ago I was thinking such a forum would be really cool. Im sure its going to provide valuable insight for all.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Just found this , Mont. Thanks Big Guy


----------



## bluewaterrip

I am glad to see this new area, just last week I was thinking that there should be a camping section. We are heading to Garner this weekend and doing a trip down the Colorado next month so I will have to post some pictures.


----------

